# Impossible d'envoyer des e-mails par Mail avec mon adresse Club-Internet



## Disto (30 Août 2006)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un problème de configuration de Mail et probablement du serveur smtp de ma boîte mail Club-Internet. Je reçois très bien les messages avec le protocole pop mais impossible d'en envoyer. J'ai un deuxième compte qui fonctionne avec Gmail et qui marche très bien, lui.
Pourtant je pense avoir renseigné ce qu'il fallait. serveur d'envoi : smtp.club-internet.fr et mes identifiants me paraissent corrects. Est-ce un problème de port ?
J'ai fait une recherche et apparemment plusieurs ont eu ce souci avec d'autres fournisseurs d'accès.

Merci


----------



## jpmiss (30 Août 2006)

Disto a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant je pense avoir renseigné ce qu'il fallait. serveur d'envoi : smtp.club-internet.fr


A priori c'est mail.club-internet.fr qu'il faut entrer comme serveur SMTP de courrier sortant. Ca vient surement de là.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Août 2006)

Exact SI le FAI est club internet , ce que Disto ne pr&#233;cise pas
(dommage)

sinon , mettre le smtp du FAI


----------



## Disto (30 Août 2006)

Bonjour et merci de vos réponses.

Effectivement, mon FAI est bien club-internet mais même en rentrant "mail.club-internet.fr", ça ne fonctionne pas...

En fait, j'avais essayé "smtp.club-internet" car un autre forum me le conseillait !

Si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneur.
Merci d'avance.

Disto


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Août 2006)

Est ce que par hasard (comme sur gmail) il ne faudrait pas autoriser la relève de mail par protocole externe directement sur le site ???


----------



## jpmiss (30 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que par hasard (comme sur gmail) il ne faudrait pas autoriser la rel&#232;ve de mail par protocole externe directement sur le site ???



Hum.. c'est l'envoi qui ne marche pas...


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Hum.. c'est l'envoi qui ne marche pas...


 
Hum.. sorry


----------



## Disto (30 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Hum.. c'est l'envoi qui ne marche pas...



Oui, effectivement, ce n'est que l'envoi qui ne fonctionne pas. Je reçois très bien les mails avec le protocole pop3. Pourtant, j'ai bien renseigné mon identifiant et mon mot de passe.
Peut-être un problème de port ?


----------



## MamaCass (30 Août 2006)

J'ai un pote qui avait le meme soucis, on est all&#233; dans :
*pr&#233;f&#233;rences de son compte* > *serveur* et l&#224; je crois (je suis pas sur mac l&#224; donc, dur dur) il avait entr&#233; son identifiant et mot de passe, une fois supprimer les deux infos, tous ses mails en attente ont d&#233;col&#233;s, je verifierais ce soir le chemin pour faire la modif, ok ?


----------



## loustic (30 Août 2006)

- Dans l'aide Mail aller à la rubrique   Diagnostic de connexion

- Peut-être une configuration erronnée du port et de SSL


----------



## pascalformac (30 Août 2006)

je penche aussi pour une mauvaise configuration des reglages avanc&#233;s du smtp

entre le port , le SSL coch&#233; ( ou non)  et les divers options d'authentification ( avec/sans ), champs &#224; remplir ( ou pas)   on a vite fait de pas mettre les bons.


----------



## loustic (30 Août 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> je penche aussi pour une mauvaise configuration des reglages avancés du smtp
> 
> entre le port , le SSL coché ( ou non)  et les divers options d'authentification ( avec/sans ), champs à remplir ( ou pas)   on a vite fait de pas mettre les bons.


Oui et il semble que si on passe par son FAI pour utiliser un autre serveur smtp alors SSL est nécessaire;
Voir ce fil voisin.


----------



## Disto (30 Août 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Oui et il semble que si on passe par son FAI pour utiliser un autre serveur smtp alors SSL est nécessaire



Merci de vos différentes réponses. Je pense qu il s agit effectivement d un problème de port ou SSL. D ailleurs, à propos, c est quoi "SSL" ?

Je vais essayer de bidouiller comme vous me le conseiller, avec et sans identifiants, en cochant avec et sans "SSL". On verra.


----------



## r e m y (30 Août 2006)

Mais sur le site Club-internet, tu n'as pas le d&#233;tail de la configuration correcte????


----------



## Disto (30 Août 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Oui et il semble que si on passe par son FAI pour utiliser un autre serveur smtp alors SSL est nécessaire;
> Voir ce fil voisin.



J'ai pensé à ça aussi mais en fait j'arrive très bien à envoyer des mails via mon adresse Gmail et pas avec club-internet, alors que mon FAI est... club-internet (de toute façon, Google n'est pas FAI).


----------



## Disto (30 Août 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Mais sur le site Club-internet, tu n'as pas le détail de la configuration correcte????



Si ici, mais en renseignant les indications qu'ils mettent ça ne fonctionne pas. De plus, aucune spécification sur SSL n'est spécifiée... Par ailleurs, j'ai essayé avec le port 8080, comme précisé, mais quand je fais "diagnostic de connexion", Mail me précise que le port n'est pas valide.

Ahlala, je me décourage...


----------



## loustic (30 Août 2006)

Essaie le port 25 et sans SSL
SSL : Secure Socket Layer cherche SSL dans Google...


----------



## pascalformac (30 Août 2006)

tu sembles avoir un compte gmail sur ton Mail donc tu as d&#233;j&#224; format&#233; des serveurs smtp

 verifier que tu as vraiment cr&#233;e un reglage serveur smtp pur club internet 
( et que par hasard tu passes pas par celui de gmail !)

et sinon modifier ou cr&#233;er  essayer ca
"ajouter serveur"

mail.club-internet.fr
port 25
SSL ' D&#201;-coch&#233; ( puisque CI est ton FAI)
Authentification : aucune
champs en blanc

( le port 8080 ce n'est PAS pour le mail mais pour le proxy , normal que ca marche pas)

edit , grillaide par loustic 
mais avec des trucs en sup


----------



## MamaCass (30 Août 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Authentification : aucune
> champs en blanc



Voilà ce sont ces deux lignes là, que l'on a laissé vide avec mon pote et là ça à marcher 

Merci Pascalformac


----------



## Disto (30 Août 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Voilà ce sont ces deux lignes là, que l'on a laissé vide avec mon pote et là ça à marcher
> 
> Merci Pascalformac



Et bien merci à tous pour vos contributions, notamment Pascalformac et Mamacass. J'ai simplement enlevé l'authentification et tout marche maintenant impeccablement bien...  

Bonne soirée !


----------



## arcank (31 Août 2006)

Merci aussi &#224; tous ! Avec ce fil je viens de r&#233;soudre mon probl&#232;me &#233;galement !
Le port n'&#233;tait pas 25 mais 586, et &#231;a posait probl&#232;me !
Finalement, pour mes adresses passant par aliceadsl (je suis chez Free), j'ai mis smtp.free.fr comme serveur, comme pour celle de free, et le tout sur le port 25 !
Plus de probl&#232;mes !!
Merci  Loustic pour son fil voisin  !


----------

